# My First Order! Advice?



## mcfadyena (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm just about to put my first order(s) in for shirts for the charity that I run.

I will be ordering Plastisol gang sheets for most of our work, but was told that one of my designs would "leak" and that CAD printing is a better option for me (from the lady at Transfer Express).

I tried to ask her about the feel of a CAD transfer and she didn't help very much. So...I put it out to the forum for personal opinions...will the buyer feel much of a difference with the CAD transfers? Do they look OK? 

Thanks, in advance, for any advice that you can offer! I've appreciated reading here for some time!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Been ordering plastisol transfers for decades and never heard the term "leak" in the same sentence as plastisol transfers.....What did she mean?....


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I've ordered a bunch of designs from Transfer Express. Never had one of them leak. I'm not sure what she means...

Are you using one of their designs?

Joe


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I can only guess she meant the ink colors would bleed into one another. The cad prints do feel different, basically they are an ink jet printed on white vinyl. The only time I've used them was for photographs. Is that design a spot color or cmyk image?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are Freedom Transfers as option?......
Freedom | 4-Color Process Heat Transfers


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Andrew, here is a video of a Cadprintz I did awhile back.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-heat-press-print-job-examples/t188476.html

Originally we converted the photo to halftones and printed it but the customer wasn't really happy so for subsequent orders we did the Cadprintz for true photolike printing. They turned out gorgeous and were super easy to apply but because it does tend to feel like a sticker it may not be for every job. Really though, every sample transfer I've received of any kind of cmyk printing feels heavy whether it's plastisol or something else. The only exception is certain digital transfers made strictly for white shirts but they will fade and crack sooner than most other options.

If your design is a spot color though, I can't imagine why it would bleed or "leak" (whatever that means). One other thought, if your shirt is polyester, she may have meant the shirt color would bleed through. Either way, there really is no reason this should be a concern when buying transfers from a company that knows what they are doing and Transfer Express certainly knows their business.


----------



## mcfadyena (Oct 21, 2012)

wormil said:


> Andrew, here is a video of a Cadprintz I did awhile back.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-heat-press-print-job-examples/t188476.html
> 
> ...


This helps a lot...THANKS! 

I've been trying to post to thank everyone, but because I'm new, it gets held for approval. But, I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## Jmavalos (Nov 13, 2012)

This might be an off the wall question- in the t shirt bsuiness what does "ganged" mean ? what are they refering to?

Does ganged them mean putting a bunch of small designs on oen single transfer sheet?... if so how doe sone do that with your own printer( epson WF1100)

thank you


----------

